# VBA Copy, Paste & Special Values - Where to paste.



## CarlStephens (Dec 16, 2022)

Hello People,

I have the below code, which will look at column O and will go to the blank cells at the end of the column, and paste in the copied data, but what I want the code to do, is start at the top of the column, say cell O1, and find the next blank cell coming down column O, and then paste the information. Can someone kindly assist me with this one? Thank you.

*wsDest.Range("O" & Rows.Count).End(3)(2).PasteSpecial Paste:=xlPasteValues*


----------



## HaHoBe (Dec 16, 2022)

Hi,

how about


```
wsDest.Range("O1").End(xlDown).Offset(1, 0).PasteSpecial Paste:=xlPasteValues
```

Ciao,
Holger


----------



## bferraz (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey, 

If you want to fill all the lines in the "O" column with the same copied value you can try this one after copying the value!


```
Dim cell As Range

For Each cell In wsDest.Range("O1:O" & wsDest.Range("O1048576").End(xlUp).Row)
    If (IsEmpty(cell)) Then
        cell.PasteSpecial Paste:=xlPasteValues
    End If
Next
```


----------



## CarlStephens (Dec 16, 2022)

HaHoBe said:


> Hi,
> 
> how about
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, this worked. I thought that it was something like this but just couldn't think of the code. Thank you again, I really appreciate this.


----------



## CarlStephens (Dec 16, 2022)

bferraz said:


> Hey,
> 
> If you want to fill all the lines in the "O" column with the same copied value you can try this one after copying the value!
> 
> ...


Thank you, the other answer provided was what I was looking for, but I really appreciate your time and response.


----------

